# Netbeans GUI-Builder: Elemente als Array



## Guest (8. Okt 2007)

*Verwendete NetBeans Version:* 5.5.1
*Verwendete Java-Version:* 5
*Swing/Awt:* Swing

Hallo,

ich habe mehrere Textfelder die aber je nach Programmstatus nicht immer alle benötigt werden. Das heist mal sollen nur 3 mal 2 und wann anders mal alle 10 angezeigt werden. Diese verstecke ich einfach immer mit setVisible();

Schön wäre es natürlich wenn die Textfelder anstatt textField1, textField2 usw. Arrays wären, um leichter auf sie zuzugreifen und sie zu verwalten. textField[1], textField[2] usw. bis textField[10]

Die Textfields habe ich alle schon im GUI-Builder erstellt damit ich besser das Layout verwalten und einsehen kann.

Ist eine Array-Gruppierung möglich?


----------



## *Hendrik (8. Okt 2007)

Du könntest z.B. die Textfelder vor initComponents() in einer Schleife erzeugen und sie dann im GUI-Builder im Bereich Properties - Quelltext - Spezielle Quelltexterzeugung jeweils Deinem Textfeld zuweisen.


----------



## Guest (9. Okt 2007)

Du meinst also einfach, ich sollte nach der Erzeugung in textField[1] eine Referen auf textField1 speichern? Sprich:

*public static javax.swing.JTextField[] parameterField = new javax.swing.JTextField[10];*

Und im Entwurf:

*Quelltext nach der Erzeugung:* parameterField[1] = parameter1Field;


Schade das es nicht grafisch geht.

Dankeschön


----------



## *Hendrik (9. Okt 2007)

Ich meinte eigentlich, dass Du die Textfelder vorher erzeugst z.B.

```
private  JTextField[] myTextFields;
    ...    
          
        myTextFields = new JTextField[10];
        
        for(int i = 0; i < 10; i++){
            myTextFields[i] = new JTextField("Textfeld " + i);            
        }                    
        
        initComponents();
```

und sie im Bereich *Spezielle Quelltexterzeugung * Deinem Textfeld zuweist.


```
myTextField[0];
```

usw.

Aber so wie Du es gemacht hast, geht es natürlich auch (und Du sparst Dir die for-Schleife). 
Allerdings könntest Du dann darauf verzichten es in dem Bereich *Quelltext nach Erzeugung* zu machen. Stattdessen führst Du die Zuweisung nach initComponents() durch.


----------



## Guest (9. Okt 2007)

LoL letzterer Tipp hätte mir viel klicken erspart :lol: 

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------

